# White Potato Allergy



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

So we got maya's allergy results back. Boy o boy is she allergic to almost everything. Poor little thing. She is allergic to corn, wheat, brewer's yeast, white potato, kelp, pork, and carrots as well as grasses trees fungi and weeds. So after narrowing it down I decided on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. My question is is if Maya is allergic to white potatoes is the sweet potato ok? The ingredients are ok except is has potato protein and I just want to know that it is ok and it wont affect her. Please any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's what I feed and have had great success with it. I don't know if potatoe protein would be white or sweet since they are listing sweet as a main ingredient. Why don't you email them?


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a great idea. I will email them because I fed it to Maya and she loves it. Hopefully it will be ok. Thanks


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i talked to the rep about this on the phone as my dex vomits on white potato diets and she told me it is not the same as a potato as it is a protein - it was a certain way it is processed they said. It was confusing but she swore to me it was not white potato as white potato is inflammatory and my boy has ibd so he cannot tolerate any white potato diets 

I do not put much weight in allergy test for food as blood cannot determine food allergy only environmental so always best to do an elimination diet for food allergy. 

Venison and sweet potato is a great choice to try for 12 weeks.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

ok great cuz i really do like natural balance and I can feed my other girl this food as well. We have not done blood tests on her but I noticed she chews her feet when on a grain diet. I like this food since it is also grain free. 
Maya's allergys are so bad she practically ripped out her hair on all four of her feet and her tail. Poor thing


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

2maltesebabies said:


> ok great cuz i really do like natural balance and I can feed my other girl this food as well. We have not done blood tests on her but I noticed she chews her feet when on a grain diet. I like this food since it is also grain free.
> Maya's allergys are so bad she practically ripped out her hair on all four of her feet and her tail. Poor thing


allergies are very difficult and frustrating been dealing with it for 6 years with my york  read my link on atopica it has alot of info 

I thought you stated you had full spectrum lab test done? They use blood to do that test so i am confused?


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Ya i did use spectrum labs. They did take her blood. They came back with a list of things she reacted to. I only did this test on maya my little one but i have another malt snowball who we havent done the test yet. Maya we did it because of her kidney issues. Hopefully thats not confusing.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

2maltesebabies said:


> Ya i did use spectrum labs. They did take her blood. They came back with a list of things she reacted to. I only did this test on maya my little one but i have another malt snowball who we havent done the test yet. Maya we did it because of her kidney issues. Hopefully thats not confusing.


got it  but how would that test help with her kidneys?


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

well it didnt but when we brought her in to the vet we were feeding acana grasslands. Her kidney levels were up and the vet said that the higher protein could be the cause of that. But we wanted to see if it was also anything in the food and air that could be causing her the chewing and biting. I mean when we brought her in to the vet her front feet were almost shaved looking from her pulling her hair out. So we figured acana is grain free there has got to be something else that is doing it to her. That is why we decided to do the allergy test.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

2maltesebabies said:


> well it didnt but when we brought her in to the vet we were feeding acana grasslands. Her kidney levels were up and the vet said that the higher protein could be the cause of that. But we wanted to see if it was also anything in the food and air that could be causing her the chewing and biting. I mean when we brought her in to the vet her front feet were almost shaved looking from her pulling her hair out. So we figured acana is grain free there has got to be something else that is doing it to her. That is why we decided to do the allergy test.


ok that makes sense - yeah high protein or sodium can definitely affect kidney values. There is alot of controversy over the protein with kidney and liver issues but I prefer lower protein or a highly digestible protein like fish with kidney and liver issues. 

With toy breeds and after going through a horrible pancreatitis issue with my york I stick to low protein and low fat now.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

ya trust me this past 2 weeks have been the most stressful time i have ever dealt with. Maya is only 8 months old. You never think ur little puppy will end up in the animal ER with elevated kidney levels. Now that we have everything situated we are starting with this food and see how it goes. I really hope she starts to feel better.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

2maltesebabies said:


> ya trust me this past 2 weeks have been the most stressful time i have ever dealt with. Maya is only 8 months old. You never think ur little puppy will end up in the animal ER with elevated kidney levels. Now that we have everything situated we are starting with this food and see how it goes. I really hope she starts to feel better.


so sorry  yeah been there - my dex almost died at 2 from pancreatitis and that is where my journey of animal health began 4 1/2 years ago. It was scary he had to have a plasma transfusion and tubes coming out of jugular for fluids. I was a total mess and swore I would learn everything I could to avoid my dog ever going through that again if I could  It cost 10k over the course of a year to get him healthy again as he has ibd/pancreatitis - He is worth every penny as he is a great little guy and will be 7 in January  

Once you know better you do better so I am sure your baby will be just fine


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

2maltesebabies said:


> So we got maya's allergy results back. Boy o boy is she allergic to almost everything. Poor little thing. She is allergic to corn, wheat, brewer's yeast, white potato, kelp, pork, and carrots as well as grasses trees fungi and weeds. So after narrowing it down I decided on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. My question is is if Maya is allergic to white potatoes is the sweet potato ok? The ingredients are ok except is has potato protein and I just want to know that it is ok and it wont affect her. Please any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


I would suggest Evanger's white fish and sweet potato instead... I don't have much faith in the quality control of Natural Balance - not only were they involved in the pet food recall that killed many dogs in 2007, but they recently had another. Everytime someone posts about their dog not wanting to eat their NB I literally get shivers  

How did you get the allergy test? Curious...sounds very interesting and must be great to know what foods are good to feed with no bad effects


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Dwerten, wow ya idk how i would have handled something like that I would have been a werck. So glad ur baby is fine, and hopefully mine is on her way to recovery.
Maltlovereileen, i will look into that food, havent heard of it. The allergy test I did from my vet. They drew her blood and sent it spectrum labs would tested envronmental as well as food to see what her blood reacted to. It was about $400 but well worth the money. Any questions i would be glad to answer


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I believe this is the best site on the food recall info so you may want to check it out 

TruthaboutPetFood.com


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Company > they sell the little 5 lb bags too. Our dogs loved it (I alternate between that and Wellness).


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

i just looked up that food and wont be able to feed that one because its 30% protein too high for her two it contains carrots and she is allergic to that. Thanks for the suggestion tho.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it is so hard with the foods as now proctor and gamble is even taking over good ones. I heard california natural venison and sweet potato a newer one is good but then that is being take over by p &g too i think


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Yikes... Home cooking?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the venison and white potato by california natural but call and make sure P & G is not running it 

Eliminate Pet Food Allergies – Hypoallergenic Dog Food & Cat Food – California Natural Pet Food

This is one i considered as NB has flaxseed in it which can cause dogs to itch and this does not

bummer it is white potato not sweet potato. The herring is sweet potato though 

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=1326


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If you are considering Evangers you may want to check this out:
Evangers Dog Food and Cat Food Owners Facing Felony Charges | A Flint River Ranch News Feed
The theft and money laundering are bad enough but botulism?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I feed both my girls the Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison. It is a great food and they have both done well on it. They love the taste and gobble it right up. I also give them fresh fruit for treats(bananas, apples, strawberries, blueberries):thmbup:


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I will definately look into that. I was considering California Natural but ever since P&G bought them out idk how i feel about that. Also, with any food i need to keep in consideration the protein amount since Maya has kidney issues as well. I am keeping protein under 20%.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all so I called Natural Balance and they said that the sweet potatoe and venison does contain the potatoe protein that comes from white potatoes. Just to be on the safe side i decided to switch to Lamb meal and rice and i just started her on california natural lamb meal and rice wet food for those days she is a little picky and doesnt want to eat. I wanted to buy the wet food from Natural Balance but it contains kelp and she is allergic to that as well. So far so good maya loves the food. Only thing now is we started her on Atopica and ever since that she has been vomitting every morning. I do believe that is an adverse reaction but we taking her to the vet tomorrow to check it out. Anyone else have this reaction with ATOPICA?


----------

